# home of the Shiny



## zuea

Your a shiny pokemon and are looking for a home that you can be. 
You met Rose the Umbreon  and she tell you of the home where shinys are and she has been looking for it. You love the tale and you want to come with her so you want to know about this tale? It a long one but here...


As it say your a shiny pokemon. You look for this home with me rose.
Name:
Pokemon:
About this pokemon:
More?:

Name:Rose
Pokemon:Umbreon
About this pokemon:Kind but like to keep to herslef
More?: Can't see out of one eye from a battle she did but you can tell.

No one can join now.


----------



## Ice tiger

ok cool,

name:Rachiru
Pokemon:luxray
About me: im quiet, nice, but evil at heart. mwahahahaha.
my fangs are stained with blood.


----------



## zuea

Ice tiger said:


> ok cool,
> 
> name:Rachiru
> Pokemon:luxray
> About me: im quiet, nice, but evil at heart. mwahahahaha.
> my fangs are stained with blood.


You are in.


----------



## Ice tiger

YAY! what now?


----------



## zuea

Ice tiger said:


> YAY! what now?


We have to wait for more people.


----------



## Ice tiger

zuea said:


> we have to wait for more pleple
> (i can't spell)


its spelled people X-X


----------



## Mewtwo

Bawww,Shiny Umbreon's taken!
Can I be a legendary?

Name:Dreams
Pokemon:Mew
Appearance:Has a slightly longer tail and a jewel on her head that is a mood gem!
Personality:Light,bouncy,fun-loving,doesn't-like-to-fight,gets-along-with-everyone,can-cheer-anyone-up
Other:The gem's moods are:

Yellow = Happy
Blue = Sad
Red =  Angry
Pink = Romantic (A.K.A. in love)
Brown = Scared
Light Green = Jealous
Pea Green = Sick
Purple = Surprised
Orange = Playful
Reddish Orange = Irritated


----------



## Nope

Is this your first RPG? Anyways, you need to work on your spelling and grammar, and not to forget that you need capital letters on names and Pokémon, like Pikachu or Rose.


Also, is it okay that I make something slightly similar to this one? Except that the plot is different, you flee from shiny hunters, try to find some place to be. And you can have your character be a shiny hunter,too.

Is that okay?


----------



## zuea

Mewtwo said:


> Bawww,Shiny Umbreon's taken!
> Can I be a legendary?
> 
> Name:Dreams
> Pokemon:Mew
> Appearance:Has a slightly longer tail and a jewel on her head that is a mood gem!
> Personality:Light,bouncy,fun-loving,doesn't-like-to-fight,gets-along-with-everyone,can-cheer-anyone-up
> Other:The gem's moods are:
> 
> Yellow = Happy
> Blue = Sad
> Red =  Angry
> Pink = Romantic (A.K.A. in love)
> Brown = Scared
> Light Green = Jealous
> Pea Green = Sick
> Purple = Surprised
> Orange = Playful
> Reddish Orange = Irritated


you are in 
nice to have you Dreams.
and Bakuphoon this is my 1st and you can do your RPG.


----------



## Ice tiger

can we do something now? O.O weeeeeeeeee ew a fly


----------



## Elfin

Hmm, this looks fun. So we can be legendaries?

Name: Torment
Pokemon:Mewtwo
Appearance: He's a normal Mewtwo, except of course that he's shiny. (If that's really possible.) Wears a dark green scarf around his neck.
Personality: He has almost a split personality. Generally, he's the smart one in a group and very friendly, though he teases others a lot and is often sarcastic. A bit lazy and doesn't like being in charge. He rarely gets mad and takes most insults as a joke or ignores them. When he's mad however, he seems almost insane and is almost impossible to calm down. He's really loyal and will protect his friends to the death if necessary.
Other: I think Mewtwo might recognize Torment from somewhere.... XD


----------



## *~[insert name here]~*

Name: Gymnial
Pokemon: Ditto
About this Pokemon: She loves to annoy people!
More?: Can morph into inanimate objects and other things that aren't Pokemon, such as a human. She loves to morph into a human and has learned how to speak English.


----------



## surskitty

Guys, capitalization.  Remember to use it.  Checking your spelling is good, too.

Also, learn the difference between "your" and "you're".  "your" = "belonging to you"; "you're" = "you are".


----------



## zuea

Torment and Gymnial are in.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

May I join?

name: Charlotte
pokemon: Delcatty
about this pokemon: She's nice and calm.
more?: Her eyes are pink.


----------



## zuea

Hikari Nijino said:


> May I join?
> 
> name: Charlotte
> pokemon: Delcatty
> about this pokemon: She's nice and calm.
> more?: Her eyes are pink.


Ok you are in


----------



## kunikida.

This looks fun!

Name: Mikiozu
Pokemon: Houndoom
Apperance: Wears a small red bow on her tail, scar on her stomach (sort of like the one Scourge has. The Evil Sonic guy in the comic.), and a golden locket in the shape of a flame.
About this Pokemon: She is quiet around people she's not familiar with, but is cheerful and bouncy around trusted ones. She is very protective around people she's close to. She loves her locket and will never let anyone touch it or wear it. it is unknown what is inside. She is sweet a lot, adding with her other natures. She is sometimes naive.
More?: Her flames are blue instead of orange.


----------



## zuea

Kriisa Scorcher said:


> This looks fun!
> 
> Name: Mikiozu
> Pokemon: Houndoom
> Apperance: Wears a small red bow on her tail, scar on her stomach (sort of like the one Scourge has. The Evil Sonic guy in the comic.), and a golden locket in the shape of a flame.
> About this Pokemon: She is quiet around people she's not familiar with, but is cheerful and bouncy around trusted ones. She is very protective around people she's close to. She loves her locket and will never let anyone touch it or wear it. it is unknown what is inside. She is sweet a lot, adding with her other natures. She is sometimes naive.
> More?: Her flames are blue instead of orange.


Cool you are in.


----------



## Mewtwo

Evoli said:


> Hmm, this looks fun. So we can be legendaries?
> 
> Name: Torment
> Pokemon:Mewtwo
> Appearance: He's a normal Mewtwo, except of course that he's shiny. (If that's really possible.) Wears a dark green scarf around his neck.
> Personality: He has almost a split personality. Generally, he's the smart one in a group and very friendly, though he teases others a lot and is often sarcastic. A bit lazy and doesn't like being in charge. He rarely gets mad and takes most insults as a joke or ignores them. When he's mad however, he seems almost insane and is almost impossible to calm down. He's really loyal and will protect his friends to the death if necessary.
> Other: I think Mewtwo might recognize Torment from somewhere.... XD


((I do in fact know Torment!He's from The Hiding!
And I didn't say a shiny Mewtwo because I don't like green that much :P
And I forgot to mention that Dreams has a paler color of blue as her fur!))


----------



## Squirrel

*name:* Emmeline
*pokemon:* Growlithe
*about this pokemon:* Emmeline is calm and patient. She's protective of those younger than her and hates being useless, which sometimes leads to bad decisions or being a nuisance.
*more:* She's colorblind.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Name: Ice
Pokemon: Articuno
Personality: Ice is calm and rational, preferring not to fight. However, she is very suspiscious and it takes a while to get her trust. She is also quite proud and even a bit vain.
Other: It is quite difficult to determine her as a shiny, since light always reflects off her feathers and brightens up the area. She has been attempted to be captured enough, however, due to her legendary status, but she has so far evaded everyone.

Oh my God this picture is epic :DD


----------



## coughsalot

Name: Matrix
Pokemon:Porygon Z
About: A very shiny, Porygon Z. Once a normal Porygon, it has been modified to suit it's trainer's needs. Unfortunately, it gained an obsessive personality when it evolved into Porygon2 and attempted many times to take over the world. It's creators have sought to disable it by running a bug when it was evolving into Porygon Z, but it only gained more power and intelligence, albeit with a speech disorder. After it's transformation, Matrix had become more and more isolated, due to it being a "Virtual Pokemon", it had been wandering through regions, and over time, it's memories had faded and it's color has inverted.
More: Speaks with stutter/different pitches etc.


----------



## Silver

*name:Bubble
pokemon:Azurill
about this pokemon:Seems to just want to bounce on her tail all day long. And always makes sure to blow bubbles beautifully to make sure she can get into contests one day.
more:Nope*


----------



## zuea

Emmeline,  Ice, Bubble, and Matrix  are in. I think we start now but more can join us.

It was geting dark soon. "time to go" Rose says. 
as she waits for them to get up it starts raining.'O boy this is going to be fun' Rose thinks.


----------



## Ice tiger

Rachiru gets up,  O yay! RAIN!!! :D


----------



## Silver

"This rain feels nice." said Bubble blowing five bubbles in the air and smiling.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Ice glared at Bubble. "I prefer snow or hail," she said. "Come winter I'll be one of the most powerful beings around." She preened her wings for a few seconds, and swished her long, beautiful tail feather.


----------



## kunikida.

"Oh, snap. Rain. Well, guess I'lll have to tough it out 'till we get where we have to be. But couldn't it have waited until later?" Mikiozu complained. She didn't want to have to walk in the rain, but she had to tough it out if she wanted a home. "And, um, snow would melt if I was around, and I can't stand hail."


----------



## surskitty

zuea said:


> It was geting dark soon. "time to go" rose says.
> as she wait for the other to get up it start raining.'o boy this is going to be fun' rose thinks.





Ice tiger said:


> Rachiru gets up,  O yay! RAIN!!! :D


Psst, guys.

Show some effort in your roleplaying.  Capitalization and punctuation, anyone?  Also _smilies_?  And how do you misspell 'getting', anyway?


----------



## Shadowstar

May I join?

name:Star
pokemon:Eevee
about this pokemon:Star is an abandoned shiny Eevee, she was abandoned because she did poorly in battles. She has one blue eye.
more?:Nope.


----------



## Ice tiger

And how do you misspell 'getting', anyway?[/QUOTE]

-_-" don't ask.


----------



## kunikida.

"Okay, stop complaing, Miki. You want a home, right?" She nodded to herself. "Well, a little drizzle can't..." The "drizzle" turned into a thunderstorm. "Oh, great."


----------



## Ice tiger

Rain, rain, come again, sang Rachiru... What? I like rain! OOH LIGHTNING! CAN WE GET MOVING?! Yelled Rachiru.


----------



## zuea

(yes Star you can join.)
Now Rose hates rain and now it was a thunderstorm. She agree with Mikiozu on the rain but they had to keep going. "Let just hope this doesn’t get worse" said rose and they got going in the thunderstorm.


----------



## kunikida.

"Yipes!" Mikiozu jumped as a lighting bolt almost hit her. _"Okay, could this get any worse?"_ She thought. "No complainig Miki! No! Be happy, 'cause once you do this, you'll have a home." She smiled, even though some of the Pokemon stared because she was talking to herself quite a bit.


----------



## Ice tiger

YAY! yelled Rachiru: O god no" said Rachiru seeing a jynx approaching the group.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams flew out of the clouds."Oh great,it's thunderstorming,no more fun in the clouds for _me_ today!"


----------



## kunikida.

"Okay, if she comes one more step near me, I'll burn her. It. Whatever!"Mikiozu said, ready to fire.


----------



## Ice tiger

"The Jynx draws closer" "GROAR!" "DIE!" "yelled Rachiru, baring her fangs" 
CRUNCH!


----------



## shadow_lugia

...Why are there quotation marks around every seperate phrase? o.O


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Charlotte woke up and wondered were the others were, so she wandered.


----------



## Ice tiger

shadow_lugia said:


> ...Why are there quotation marks around every seperate phrase? o.O


Well we get b*tched at if we dont put punctuation so i thought over doing it would make Surskitty stop pestering me and zuea. 0-0

"Thunderbolts Jynx" Hahaha said Rachiru.


----------



## zuea

Rose see the Jynx and sees Rachiru then CRUNCH and the Jynx is down. 'wow one crunch and a Thunderbolt' thinks Rose.


----------



## Squirrel

(I'm dropping out of this RP. Sorry.)


----------



## surskitty

Ice tiger said:


> Well we get b*tched at if we dont put punctuation so i thought over doing it would make Surskitty stop pestering me and zuea. 0-0


... yeah see.  Why don't you try... using quotation marks correctly?  It's not that hard: pretty much the rest of the RPing forum manages to do it.  You can, too.  So um.  :|


----------



## Ice tiger

surskitty said:


> ... yeah see.  Why don't you try... using quotation marks correctly?  It's not that hard: pretty much the rest of the RPing forum manages to do it.  You can, too.  So um.  :|


Hmm no. Incorrectly doing things is more fun! And why do you care? _seriously._ 

YAY! Jynx dead! Yelled Rachiru.


----------



## Mewtwo

((Because surskitty is a mod!))
Dreams blinked,then looked up.She noticed the storm was starting to stop.


----------



## nastypass

Ice tiger said:


> Hmm no. Incorrectly doing things is more fun!


I want to use my Shedinja for this but he's getting a bit old.  :'[


----------



## Ice tiger

NOOO! Yelled Rachiru I <3 the rain! :sad: o well...


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Charlotte found the others, she sighed.


----------



## Ice tiger

Walker said:


> I want to use my Shedinja for this but he's getting a bit old.  :'[


Um if your talking about me im a *GIRL!*

O hello Charlotte said Rachiru.


----------



## Darksong

name: Watermelon
pokemon: Masquerain
about this pokemon: Unconfident and shy. Can't resist eating Pecha berries.
more?: nope.


----------



## nastypass

Ice tiger said:


> Um if your talking about me im a *GIRL!*


how about no (was reffering to this little guy here (which, um, wasn't actually made by me, so credit to Lorak from Smogon xD;))

Also um, please at least read the forum guidelines. ;  ;  for my brain cells' sake


----------



## Mad MOAI

Can I reserve a spot? I need to remember the name I was going to give my character :P


----------



## zuea

(Watermelon is in and I reserve a spot for Cryptica)
The rain had stop. Rose was happy and keep walking.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

"B-but h-how d-do y-you k-know m-my name?" Charlotte asked Rachiru.


----------



## Darksong

((I can barely understand a word you're saying. Grammar?))
Watermelon flitted her wings as she flew behind the others. "Where are we going again?" she asked, doing a midair flip.


----------



## shadow_lugia

((...Oh my God.

If Ice Tiger doesn't pick up the grammar book then I'm dropping out. I don't care if it seems fun, those sentences are annoying me to _death_ DD: Smilies shouldn't be used in role plays unless its OOC))


----------



## zuea

"We are going to a home where other shinys are" Rose said to Watermelon.


----------



## Mad MOAI

((I really prefer proper grammar too. I get very annoyed by those who don't use it.

Seriously, Ice Tiger and Zuea. It's not that hard. This is the RP forum, _not_ the Forum Games. So please correct your grammar for the sake of us all. Please?))

Name: Houdja Duthatt
Pokemon: Wynaut
About this Pokemon: He hopes one day to evolve into Wobbuffet. For now he wants to savor his cuteness.
More?: None.

(Remembered the name! :D)


----------



## Ice tiger

No more rain... sighed Rachiru, turning to Charlotte I KNOW ALL! Rachiru laughed.


----------



## Darksong

((Oh, and don't forget quotation marks.))
"Hm," Watermelon grunted. "I always thought shinies were rare, but oh well."


----------



## zuea

"They are to humans" Rose sighed


----------



## Ice tiger

"Ahh, so sad" sighed Rachiru butting in. "Humans are so ignorant"


----------



## Darksong

"I know. They don't look hard enough for anything," Watermelon said, half annoyed and half glad. "If only they would just be patient. Of course, we're a bit lucky that they aren't, otherwise there would be shiny Pokemon everywhere in towns, and soon normal Pokemon would be rare."


----------



## Mad MOAI

((So did you accept me or not?))


----------



## zuea

Cryptica said:


> ((So did you accept me or not?))


(yes i did)


----------



## Ice tiger

"God humans suck" Growled Rachiru "If I ever get caught, that trainers gonna be sorry"


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Okay. This will be fun.))

A Wynaut was nibbling berries from a bush when he saw a shiny Masquerain. He skipped over. "Hi!" he said. He noticed a couple of other Pokemon around it. "Hi!" he repeated.


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon shied away for a moment. _It's just a Wynaut,_ she thought. This gave her confidence, and she approached it, doing a flip. "Hi, I'm Watermelon."


----------



## Ice tiger

Rachiru looked at the wynaut "Um...hi...Im Rachiru" Then she backs away.


----------



## Darksong

"Come on, he's harmless." She turned to the little purple Pokemon, flipping again. "Who are you?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Hey, Watermelon! My name's Houdja. Houdja Duthatt!" He smiled wider than he was normally. He looked at Rachiru. "Don't be shy." The hyper little Wynaut known as Houdja Duthatt bounced up and down.


----------



## Ice tiger

"But it's creepy!" She whined "Ok hello, who are you?" She asked turning to the Wynaut.


----------



## Darksong

"Do what?" Watermelon asked. "Oh, flip? I have practice. Plus, I fly."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I didn't ask a question, my name is Houdja Duthatt! I have no idea why."

Houdja looked at Rachiru again. He turned around, counted to three, then looked at Watermelon.


----------



## Darksong

"What did you do that for?"


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams saw the clouds clearing,so she giggled and flew into them,going off to scare people,her favorite thing,'cause if people are startled when they see a normal Mew,think of how startled they are when they see a _shiny_ Mew!


----------



## coughsalot

"Tha-at's probaAbly not a very good i-idea," Matrix called. "If a human se-e-es you and they hAppen to have a Master-r Ball..."


----------



## Darksong

"Totally true!" Watermelon called. "It's even possible to catch you without a Master Ball! Get back down here!" She flapped her wings furiously, out of fear for the cute creature.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja wished he knew a move that would help him get the Mew down, but he didn't. He instead cried "Try startling Pokemon instead!!"


----------



## coughsalot

"Here," said Matrix. "I ha-ave a TM18 with me, does an-nyone knOw how to use Ra-ain Dance?"


----------



## Darksong

"I do!" Watermelon flitted about excitedly, taking the TM. "There, I know it," she announced, discarding the used disk on the ground.


----------



## kunikida.

"And I now go into hiding untill the rain is over. Again." Mikiozu was tired of having rain everywhere. Maybe if I try a Flamethrower, it'll get her down. Nah, then she'll be afraid of me, and I don't want that." She wondered what she could do to keep that overly excited Mew from getting caught.


----------



## Silver

"Hey! I could trap it in a bubble!" shouted Bubble as a few bubbles trying to trap the mew in a bubble.


----------



## Elfin

((Eek! Five pages! Where are you right now?))


----------



## kunikida.

"Now _that_ might work! Unless it..." The Mew dogded it. "...dodges it, of course. Now what?" ((We're trying to catch Dream (Mew) from the clouds so she doesn't get captured.))


----------



## shadow_lugia

Ice screeched loudly and lifted herself into flight. She flapped her wings and screeched again. Snow began to fall.


----------



## zuea

Snow? "I like snow" Rose said to Ice.


----------



## kunikida.

"Snow's alright, I guess. At least it isn't rain. It's much more pretty, too. It's not bad at all." Soon, Mikiozu became as happy as Dream and ran around everywhere in the fluffy white powder.


----------



## Ice tiger

"Snow... How I love snow" Said Rachiru quietly.


----------



## surskitty

Kriisa Scorcher said:


> "Now _that_ might work! Unless it..." The Mew dogded it. "...dodges it, of course. Now what?" ((We're trying to catch Dream (Mew) from the clouds so she doesn't get captured.))


Character control is bad, okay.


----------



## Ice tiger

surskitty said:


> Character control is bad, okay.


Really? I understood that :P


----------



## Mewtwo

((it's ok,I would have done that anyways,and I was gone,so that is OK!))
Dreams noticed it was snowing."Hey,I want to play in da snow!"she said,flying down to make a snow angel,or really,a snow Mew.


----------



## Ice tiger

"Hmm" Said Rachiru making a pile of snow and burrowing into it "This is my cave!"


----------



## Mewtwo

Mew used Psychic to take a lot more snow and made a pile.Then she made a house entirely out of snow."This is my house!"she said,giggling at Rachiru's cave.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Charlotte looked at Mew and Rachiru were doing. _I wish I was a doll._


----------



## Darksong

"YAAAY~" Watermelon cried. "I love snow too!" She made a Masquerain print in the ice that looked like a silhouette. She soared about happily in the falling crystals.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams walked out of her house,made a snowball,went to the entrance of Rachiru's cave,and threw it at her.Then she giggled.


----------



## Ice tiger

Rachiru growled angerly and thunder bolted Dreams'es  snow house "HA!, take that!" She yelled, looking at the slushy pile of ice that was a house.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja looked around with the same expression on his face. He jumped up and began to dig like a puppy. Soon, he came up with a pile of snow on his head. "Hi!" He made a pile of snow and dived into it before making it hollow. "I like this home!" he shouted out. The floor of the triangular pile was enough to fit a sleeping Wynaut like Houdja.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams got a little mad. _Okay,nothing to get worked up about,I can make another!_ she thought.She wanted revenge anyways.She whipped her tail on Rachiru's cave and it came tumbling down on her."Hehehe!"


----------



## Ice tiger

Rachiru growled, her eyes flashed gold, and used thunderbolt on the snow, making a huge snow tidlewave burying dreams in snow. "HAHAHA!" Rachiru laughed, making a snow cave underground so it couldent fall down.


----------



## zuea

Rose made a home next to Rachiru it was nice and cold. Then she heard a noise in the snow. She dug there and found Dreams.


----------



## Ice tiger

Rachiru popped out of the snow "Hi Rose!" She cried happily "Nice cave!"


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams saw Rose."Hi!" she said,usind Confusion on Rachiru's cave,blowing it away.Then the made big snowballs rain on him,covering him up.


----------



## Ice tiger

"ROAR!, FOR THE LAST TIME IM A GIRL!!!" Rachiru yelled angry pinning Dreams to the ground, baring her teeth "STOP DESTROYING MY CAVES!" And then let her get up.


----------



## Elfin

((I have no idea what to post. So... yeah. Let's pretend I didn't miss six pages, okay? :dead:))

Torment floated three feet above the ground, legs crossed. He stretched lazily.
"Roar? First time I've head somebody say that instead of actually. y'know, roaring. But okay. Sure."


----------



## Mewtwo

"Sorry,I didn't know!"said dreams."It was intentionally a snowball fight,but then you destroyed my house,so...


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja leaped out of his dome and scooped some snow from the ground. With his ear-like arm, he threw it at Dreams before diving into his home again. He then stuck his tongue out through the entrance and attempted to catch snowflakes on it.


----------



## kunikida.

"Okay, now this snowball fight is getting a little out of hand, don't ya think? And nobody listens..." Mikiozu made a cave underground herself, and chased her tail, which she soon caught and bit. "OW! Okay, I'm not doing _that_ again." She said, licking her tail as the commotion went on.


----------



## Darksong

"I wanna do that~" Watermelon dove into the way of Houdja's snowball, then created one, pitching it back with a gust of wind.


----------



## kunikida.

Mikiozu climbed out of her underground cave, and let her happy side take over. "Get ready!" She made mutiple snowballs and launched them everywhere, not noticing who they hit, when she got hit by one herself.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams got hit by the snowballs being randomly thrown.She took Psychic and made a giant one,double the size of Houdja.Then she threw it onto him before psychically creating another house and going in the door ((o.0))


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Houdja's in his little snow dome.))


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Charlotte made a deep snow dome so no one can hit her with a snowball.


----------



## Mewtwo

((It hit the cave and all the snow fell on Houdja,them!))


----------



## kunikida.

"Whoa. Now that's a lot of snow." Mikiozu stared at the sight of fallen snow with the Pokemon under it. She had calmed down, but she couldn't resist throwing one more snowball at Dreams, and walked away.


----------



## nyuu

Mewtwo said:


> "Sorry,I didn't know!"said dreams."It was intentionally a snowball fight,but then you destroyed my house,so...


Hey um guys, spaces after commas.


----------



## Mad MOAI

((And after periods! :D))

Houdja felt his house collapse on top of him. He sprang up out of it and glared at Dreams. Actually, since Wynaut always have the same face on, he slapped his tail on the ground to show he was angry like any other Wynaut would. Houdja used Mirror Coat to counter the snowball attack.


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon began to float around in front of everyone. "What are we trying to do right now?"


----------



## Elfin

Torment floated in circles.
"Take over the world and make it a law for everybody to speak with a funny accent? Even if it isn't, I want to."


----------



## Darksong

"That can't be it," Watermelon replied. "We need to find a home."


----------



## Silver

"Aww! I can't make a snowball! I have no hands!" she only knew how to make snowballs one way,bounce. "Ooh this will be fun!" Bubble said bouncing up and down to make snow go flying. She soon made a house of her own. "Wow i made a little house without trying!!"


----------



## Darksong

"That's cool," Watermelon commented, looking at Bubble's house. "I can't make a house without using Gust to blow the snow around."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Want me to help?" With his ever-wide smile, he skipped over to Watermelon. "What do you want it to look like?" He bounced twice.


----------



## Darksong

"I don't need one. I like flying. Thanks for the offer, though."


----------



## Silver

"Weeee! I'll make it even bigger! Mabye big enough so i have to jump out!" said Bubble bounceing into a tree. "Um,how did i get here?"


----------



## Elfin

Torment grinned and pouted, pretending to be mad.
"Dang, but it'd be _fun._"


----------



## shiny jiggly

Can I join?
Name: Jello
Pokemon: Jigglypuff
About: She tends to be light and jumpy sometimes, but eventually she shows that she deeply cares about anyone she considers a true friend. 
More: She has been on the run ever since she could walk. But one things for sure; she's pretty darn fast with Rollout.


----------



## Darksong

"Oh, well." Watermelon smiled, dipping a wing in the snow. "That's cold."


----------



## kunikida.

Mikiozu decided to not want a house underground anymore, so came out and started to make something with the snow. "Okay, bit more snow...Stick right there... One little Flamethrower...And done!" It turns out that Mikiozu made an impressive personal snow fort for any more craziness that just might go on while they were still in this area. _" I wonder what would've happened to me...If I didn't join this journey to get a home. I was pretty afraid, but did it anyway. I'm glad I did, though."_ She fell asleep while she was deep in her thoughts.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams decided she'd had enough snowy fun for now, and curled up on a rock and fell asleep.


----------



## shiny jiggly

((I still haven't been accepted yet. If you don't want me in you can ignore this))
Jello was quietly looking at the group from behind a rock. _What if they didn't like me?_ She stared at them, watching them have fun. Then she decided to leave when she tripped over something. "Owie owie ow! Aw great, my cover is blown." She just laid there for a while, expecting the worst.


----------



## kunikida.

Mikiozu awoke from a noise that seemed to come from some rocks near her. She got up and sniffed around. Eventually, she came face to face with a Jigglypuff. "Hi, there! Who are you?" She greeted the Jigglypuff.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams awoke hours later.The snow had stopped falling,but there was an abundant supply on the ground. She looked to her left,and saw a human walking in the snow. "The forecast never said _anything_ about snow today.And it's summer!" the human said. _Good thing I know telepathy!_ she thought. She telepathically communicated with the other shinies around here that she knew after flying in the clouds. _Humans are here.Hide!_


----------



## kunikida.

Mikiozu got the message from Dreams telepathicaly about humans. She took the Jigglypuff with her and hid underground. "Why humans, and why now?!" She quitley spoke to herself, with the Jigglypuff still in tow. _I guess we shoulda left before this happened instead of playin around all day. Now we're in risk of being captured! Unless..._ mikiozu was hatching up a plan. "First I can use Flamethrower on the human, with him wondering were it came from. Then, while he's still looking for the source of the Flamethrower we all gather up and sneak away! That just might work. Now my stealh traing shall come into usefulness." She sneaked to dreams and told her quickly about the plan and asked her to send it to everybody.


----------



## Mewtwo

*before the plan was told*
Dreams saw Mikizoku had a plan.She teleported downward to hear it.
*after plan was told*
_Alright.Here goes!_ she said only to Mikizoku. _Attention shinies: Mikizoku has a plan.She will use Flamethrower on the humans and,while they try to find the source, we get away!Or I could just teleport everyone to a deserted island or something!_


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Works for me!"

Houdja bounced up and down before diving into a pile of snow. He looked out his entry hole to find out when he should leave.


----------



## Darksong

"Good idea," Watermelon called. "Let's see if it works."


----------



## shiny jiggly

Before Jello could answer, she was carried by the one that asked the question. "Aaah! Where are you guys taking me?!"


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams showed Mikiozu where the humans were,and shoewd her a pile of snow to hide behind. _I hope this works!_ she telepathically said to Mikiozku.


----------



## coughsalot

Matrix was frozen in a block of ice. A burst of fire, a flash of lightning and chunks of ice sent Matrix flying backwards. "What? A human?" A strange aura surrounded Matrix, slowly it expanded until it covered the entire area of melting snow. "Thi-is should slow them down."

((Attacks were Tri Attack, Trick Room))


----------



## Elfin

Torment shrugged, and didn't move.
"I'd like to fight humans. Maybe confuse them and make them attack each other? That'd be fun!"


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja brought up a veil that protected all of the Pokemon from certain things. He jumped out of his snow pile and started bouncing around cutely.


----------



## kunikida.

"All right, here we go! And Jigglypuff, don't worry. I'm not going to do anything to ya, or let ya get caught by these humans! By the way, what's your name?" Mikiozu fired her Flamethrower, which scorched the humans. "Whoops. Oh, well. Bonus points!" She snickered. Just as she thought, the humans searched for the source of the attack. "Go, go, go!" She commanded.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams telepathically communicated with the other shinies. _The humans are looking for the source of the attack.Hurry and flee,but look before you leap,if you know what I mean!_


----------



## kunikida.

_Wonder how I'm gonna bring this Jigglypuff with me, while trying to escape at the same time. Oh, well._ Mikiozu decided to check to the area before dashing off as fast as she ever did before, with the Jigglypuff in tow. She got away, and worried that the her friends might not make it. She wanted to go back and get them, but she was afraid. "There're my friends! What am I thinkin'?" Mikiozu whispered to no one in particular. "You stay here." Mikiozu put the Jigglypuff in a safe spot and dashed back to her friends and help them excape, even if she got caught.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja nodded mentally and leaped out of his snow mound. He fled, but bumped into a tree. The Wynaut soon regained his composure and hopped back up, running away in the right direction.


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon flitted excitedly behind Houdja, speeding up so that she was at the front of the line. She flew into the treetops, letting her lime green color blend in with the summer leaves so that she was harder to target. It had stopped snowing now, and the ground was wet with slowly melting ice.


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello sat there and watched the Houndoom run back for the others for a second and then she said, "My name's Jello! You're pretty nice to strangers! Let me return the favor!". She then curled up into a ball and rolled towards the Houndoom to help it with whatever it was going to do.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams flew into the clouds to spy on everyone,make sure they were heading the right way and weren't hurt. She saw the humans stumbling around; and Houdja headed their way! _Houdja,turn right,then when you see a tree with a ginormus trunk,turn left!_


----------



## Mad MOAI

_Got it!_ Houdja swerved right and came to a thick tree before turning to the left. _Thanks Dreams!_ He jumped into the air before going the now-correct way.


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon followed behind Houdja, using Whirlwind on the humans behind to either distract them or push them away.


----------



## kunikida.

"All right, looks like everyone's moving along great. What the--?" Mikiozu noticed that after Watermelon used her Whirlwind attack and blew the humans away, they got up pretty quickly. "Oh, man! Oh, yeah. Hiya, Jello! Thanks for coming with me. You didn't hafta, though. I don't want you to get caught if I slip up or anything." But, Mikiozu had her tail sticking up, and the humans saw it. "Hey look! A shiny Houndoom tail!" the smallest of them said. He had thick-rimmed glasses and a blue coat. "Let's get it!" The biggest one, who looked pretty tough said after. The middle one just stood there. "What'd I tell ya'?" She pushed the jigglypuff out of the way. She growled and bared her fangs, but if a human saw a shiny, fangs weren't gonna be enough.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams used confusion on the humans. "Whoa,what the-" said the one with glasses before she sent them literally flying.


----------



## kunikida.

"I would hate to be in their position right now." Mikiozu said, look at the knocked out humans. "Thanks a lot, Dreams! Anything I could do for ya?" Mikiozu said, wanting to return the favor to her. _She seems like someone I don't wanna find the bad side of._ She didn't wan't to fly when she was younger, and she really doesn't want to fly after _that_. _Out of the question. Totally out of the question._


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon used Silver Wind, blowing the humans away from Mikiozu. She then continued without another word.


----------



## Mewtwo

"Nah! You don't have to do anything!" she said,taking off to find other shinies being chased by humans,or at least spotted by them!


----------



## kunikida.

Eventually, everybody escaped. "I hope that never happens again! But if it does, i'll rip 'em from limb to limb! Even though that's not really my style. But I really can't trust humans." Mikiozu shuddered at the word. No human would ever be trustworthy. Not one. "Anyway, let's move on! Once we know where we're going, that is."


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Name: Kris
Pokemon: Persian
About this pokemon: A regular shiny Persian, but she stands on her hind legs. She is headstrong, but brave and powerful as well. Nobody knows what is going on inside her head sometimes.
More?: Female.

 Also, if you have already filled all of the positions and just forgot to post it, ignore this post.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Moving on? Okay!" Houdja skipped happily behind Mikiozu. "I want ice cream," he said. "The snow made me hungry."


----------



## **Swellow**

If there is an extra space available I would like to join.

Name: Bella
Pokemon: Latias (If allowed)
About this Pokemon: She is fiery and a little immature at some times and loves to play tricks but can be patient when she wants.
More?: Was previously owned by a trainer but escaped shortly after she was caught.


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Charlotte got out of the snow and ran to the others.


----------



## kunikida.

"Ice cream?" She rembered about having to take some from a city every once in a while. She loved it too... _But isn't ice-cream snow? Nah, if it was, he would've taken eaten it. but it's on the ground, so maybe not... Yeah, not._ "So, Rose? Where're we goin' now?"


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams giggled and flew off into the clouds to ind a suitable home,keeping away from the sight of humans, but sparkling just below the clouds - kinda like Ho-Oh does - to give them a sight.


----------



## **Swellow**

Bella -Invisible- almost flew into dreams but took a quick dive down before she did but couldn't get control of her self and landed on the ground shaking the earth like some earthquake and turned visible.


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello was amazed at how they had dispatched those humans. She then looked at the Houndoom that had helped her and said "Wow, you and your other friends have some skills. And also, you never did tell me your name." Soon after that, she felt a slight rumble from the ground. She passed it off as nothing but she then saw something that would change her mind.


----------



## kunikida.

"Thanks! By the way, my name's Mikiozu. Pretty long, so you can call me Miki if you want to." She said, flashing a smile. "Hey, Jello? You allright there? Yoo-hoo?" She waved a paw in front of the Jigglypuff's face, not knowing what she was looking at.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams looked down and saw a cave. Just in case, she turned into shiny Staravia and went behind a tree, then turned into shiny Houndoom, if anyone lived in the cave. She went in, and no one lived there! there were common Pokemon in the forest, and it was the perfect place to live! _Dreams here, telepathically speaking! I need a flying Pokemon over to the left. Then when you see a treehouse, he or she needs to go right. When he or she arrives, I'll leave and go back for the other ones. The flying Pokemon you send can carry as many shiny Pokemon he or she can hold. I need the Pokemon to come so no one takes the cave I found in the forest! It's the perfect place, the cave is a perfect size, everything! When you get to the cave, you will see a Shiny Houndoom, that is me. Please hurry!_


----------



## shiny jiggly

Soon after Mikiozu waved it's paw in front of Jello's face, she popped back to reality. "Oops, I guess I was daydreaming or something," Jello said with a silly grin plastered onto her face. "So, Mikiozu is your name? That's interesting. But I'm wondering. What are all you guys doing out here? Making pixie stix?"


----------



## Darksong

_I'll be the flying Pokemon,_ Watermelon offered. _Tell me when._


----------



## Mewtwo

_Come whenever you like! Hopefully sometime soon! And bring as many Pokemon as you can hold!_


----------



## Mad MOAI

_I'm psychic!_ said Houdja, grinning as usual. _I can move small Pokemon if you need me too. If I were a Wobbuffet I'd be more useful but not yet!_


----------



## Darksong

_I can carry the Azurill!_ Watermelon telepathically said, then called, "Wherever you are, Azurill, come and ride on my back!"


----------



## Mewtwo

_Lets just hope you can get here in a timely manner! I need to get these acursed paws off the ground!_


----------



## Darksong

((Never mind. Pretend I never said anything about the Azurill.))
Watermelon began soaring quickly, following Dreams's instructions. The Masquerain carefully banked right at the place that the Mew had mentioned, looking carefully that it was a tree house. Nodding to herself, she landed in front of Dreams. "I'm he-ere!"


----------



## Mewtwo

"Alright, thank you. I shall go back to get the others!"  she said as she turned into Staravia to get into the air, and then her old Mew self as she got right below the clouds, sparkling.


----------



## zuea

(You guys/girls can join)
Rose had been thinking about what if they had not gotten away
from those humans. She was too deep in her thoughs to heard anyone.


----------



## Mad MOAI

((Since you went to English class, zuea, use what you've learned. I don't want Surskitty to come over here again.))

_What should I do?_ asked Houdja. _Should I help other small Pokemon like me?_


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams eventually landed where the other shinies were and transformed into Raquayza. _All abord the Dragon Express!_


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Charlotte hopped on.


----------



## kunikida.

"Coolness! Nice work, Dreams!" Mikozu hopped on as well.


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello followed Mikozu and also hopped on.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"What about me?" Houdja leaped onto Dreams his head and sat down between the horns. "Don't let any humans catch you!"


----------



## Mewtwo

((are any more shinies left? I haven't been keeping track of the characters!))


----------



## zuea

Rose hopped on.


----------



## Mewtwo

((Everyone who isn't here, not to be character controlling, but Raquayza would like to leave, so let's say you got on!)) Dreams lifted off the ground in an effortless move. She soared just below the clouds. Finally, they got to the cave and landed.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Thanks for the ride!" Houdja hopped off and started to dig furiously. "I wanna dig a hole!"


----------



## kunikida.

"Nice to know..." Mikiozu got hit by the dirt of the hole Houdja was digging. She shook it off and stepped away. She did like the place that Dreams had found. _It's not bad. Not bad at all. I don't mind it here! It's nice._


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello jumped off and looked around the cave. "HELLOOOOO!" she yelled into the abyss of the cave. "Hellooooo!" the cave echoed back. "I think I'm gonna like this place. Now who wants to play tic-tac-toe?"


----------



## zuea

"What a nice cave" Rose said.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams turned back to a shiny Mew. "Nice, huh? I found it myself!" she said, showing off a cheesy grin.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja had dug a deep hole that was now horizontal underneath the surface. "I'm down here and this is fun!" he shouted. "I'll be done in a minute! Can someone throw me some food?"


----------



## kunikida.

Mikiozu heard the Wynaut's request, picked a apple, and threw it to him. "There ya go! And I'll play Tic-Tac-Toe with ya, Jello! Come on!" She ran into the cave with Jello, and started to play around.


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello drew a tic-tac-toe grid in the dirt. "I'll be the O's!" She then drew a circle in the middle square.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Thanks!" Houdja popped out from the hole and landed on the ground, happily draping his upper jaw over the apple and sucking on it.

(I'll probably draw a picture of it later.)


----------



## Darksong

((^cute))
Watermelon smiled at Houdja. "You're so cute," she said, letting her wings touch him a few times.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Thanks!" Houdja looked up at her before going back to his apple. "It's times like this I'm glad I'm a Wynaut."


----------



## Mewtwo

Mew went and sot some leaves and sewed them togerhter (don't ask me how!) to make a blanket. "I'm bushed from all that flying! I think I'll take a nap!" she said, curling up in the back of the cave.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I can see that," Houdja said, his speech muffled by the apple. He finally took a bite. "I want a toy sometime," he said. "But not now. I don't want to be too demanding.


----------



## Darksong

"I could get you one," Watermelon hummed.


----------



## kunikida.

Mikiozu drew an X with her tail, noticing that the Mew was pretty tired from the flying around she did, not to mention the scouting out and transforming. She looked at Dreams' light blue fur, then at her normal shiny blue fur. "Pretty."


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Charlotte followed everyone. "Luckly I got over my shyness."


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello drew a circle in the top right corner of the grid. "One more move..."


----------



## Mad MOAI

"How's the game going?" Houdja ate the little portion of the apple that filled up the average Wynaut like him. "Will someone finish my apple for me?" He got back to digging.


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon flew down and finished eating the small apple. "Did you want a toy?" she asked Houdja.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Yeah!" he shouted back up the hole. "Something huggable!"


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello waited paitently for Mikiozu to make her move. "So, where exactly are you guys going?" Jello said to no peticular pokemon.


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon flitted off, in search of something soft. A mud ball would be _too_ soft...


----------



## kunikida.

"I don't think so!" Mikiozu said, putting a X in the bottom right coner of the grid. She licked her fur. "Hey, I'm not a cat! Humph. Ah, well." She said to nobody in particular.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams heard that Houdja wanted something huggable, and landed in front of him. "I'm huggable!"


----------



## shiny jiggly

"Now what do I do?" 
She saw five options before her: the upper left corner, the far right middle thing, the middle bottom, the far left middle thing, and the lonely lower left corner to the right. 
"So many choices..." Then she got it!
"I'll make my move right... here!" And with that, Jello drew a massive chain chomp around the entire grid.
"I win!...kinda." 
After a couple seconds she started to look a little guilty for using such a horrible maneuver.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Then you can be a substitute until Watermelon gets back!" Houdja cuddled Dreams like he himself was a teddy bear.


----------



## kunikida.

Mikiozu laughed at the Chain Chomp grid. "That's cute! And a nicely-drawn win at that! Way better than an X or an O would've been." Mikiozu felt happy being with friends like these. "What do ya wanna do now, Jell? If I can call you that, of course. Don't wannabe rude or anythin'."


----------



## Mewtwo

((My post dissappeared...That was weird...I never deleted it!))


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello thought for a moment on what they should do. "I got nothing." 

For a second, everything was strangly silent. Then Jello's stomach growled. 

"^_^; I had no idea that I forgot about lunch! I say we look for something to eat. And yes, you can call me Jell. That's the coolest nickname anyone's ever given me."


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon finally found a soft but tough berry hanging on a tree. She flew back and placed it in front of Houdja. "And you can eat it when you get hungry!" she said before landing and watching the baby Pokémon.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Thanks!" Houdja immediately grabbed the berry, releasing Dreams and hugging his new toy. "I like it..." he said dreamily.


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello continued to wait for Mikiozu's response.


----------



## zuea

Rose looked up in to sky. The sun was going down making a Sunset with the mix of reds, yellows, and oranges making it look as the sky was on fire. "wow" Rose whispered.


----------



## kunikida.

"Sure, Jell. What do ya' want, though? Because I have completly no idea. Whatsoever, but I'm hungry, too!" mikiozu answered, wanting to find food so she could eat. _A berry wouldn't be so bad. Especially a sweet Pecha Berry...Mmm..._ ((Zuea, you're the first post in a while! I don't this place to DIE!!!))


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams gasped for air and floated back to her cave. She couldn't sleep now.


----------



## shadow_lugia

(Blarrgh I'd like to drop out

Doesn't seem interesting anymore :P)


----------



## zuea

(ok goodbye) Rose saw a Pecha Berry..no wait a tree of them "hey someone want a Pecha Berry?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

((I forgot. Is Houdja asleep?))


----------



## zuea

Cryptica said:


> ((I forgot. Is Houdja asleep?))


(no)


----------



## kunikida.

"I do! Pecha Berries are exactly what I had in mind!" Mikiozu ran outside to where Rose was. "Wow, a tree of 'em! Yummy."


----------



## zuea

Rose was trying to get a Pecha Berry of the tree when Mikiozu came "Here! have this one!"Rose said when she got one down.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja walked up next to Watermelon and marched around in a circle. At the end, he curled up and fell asleep.


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon flitted over and plucked one off, eating it slowly.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams used Psychic to get all the Berries down, then carried as much as she could hold in the cave. Which is practically all of them because the used Psychic to move them. She then put the pile of them outside the cave for the others and kept two of them for herself.


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello stared in awe at the pile of Pecha berries before her. "Oooh... Pecha berries. I heard from somebody that they're supposed to be hollow on the inside for some reason. I wonder if they taste good..." 

Jello had never tried a Pecha berry before. She had never really needed them since she had immunity from most poisons ((immunity is a real ability that jigglypuffs can have)). 

She grabbed a berry and was surprised at the soft surface. She gently held it and took a tiny nibble. 

"This is delicious! I'm definitely gonna have more!" 
She proceeded to mow down on the Pecha berry and then grabbed another. She just couldn't get enough of the pink fuzzy sweetness. She was about to grab a third one but she remembered that this could be their only food supply for a while.


----------



## zuea

Rose ate her two Pecha berries feeling happy then laid down for a small nap.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams threw one of the pecha Berries in her mouth, and hid the other one in a secret compartment she recently made. She then turned into a Shiny Togekiss for no reason and flew around.


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello finished her meal and looked up at the sky. It was getting darker. 
She then grabbed a bunch of leaves and put them in a nice little pile for a bed. It wasn't much, but it would do for the time being. 
"Guys, I'm gonna get some shut eye. Good night." Jello said as she curled up on her pile of leaves.


----------



## zuea

"hmmm?" Rose said "goodnight"


----------



## Jester

((Taking myself out. Because i completely forgot about this and missed too much))


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams went from Shiny Togekiss to Shiny Umbreon. "Goodnight!" she said before drifting off.


----------



## zuea

"goodnight Dreams" said rose seeing that their was now two Umbreons.


----------



## zuea

"Ok everyone get up, the sun up and we need to go west now" Rose said


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams was totally oblivious to Rose. She was in her little dream world...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_There was ice cream and cookies everywhere, floating in the air. Dreams was flying around and eating it all. "Wheee!" she yelled, and she mumbles, "Wheee..." in real life. She finally got full._


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja slept for a couple more seconds, snoring quietly, and then got up with a high-pitched yawn. He skipped up behind Rose. "Are we going anywhere but west? Isn't Watermelon supposed to be back with a toy by now?"


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon sadly flitted back to Houdja. "Sorry, I couldn't find anything," she lamented, drooping her eye-wings. "Should we leave now?" She asked, landing next to the Wynaut.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"Why not?" he asked, and started giggling. "That's okay. As long as there's something soft and cuddly within my reach for at least one second of my life, then I'm content."


----------



## zuea

"We first go west then we find the sea from there we go south"Rose said to Houdja.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"I didn't ask you _where_ we were going!" Houdja growled, slapping his tail on the ground and barking like a dog.


----------



## zuea

"I wasn't just telling you, i was telling every one so we can get going."Rose said " Can some one get Dreams up?"


----------



## Mewtwo

_Cookies... Ice cream... Cake... Cookie cake... Brownies!
There were brownies!
Oh, joy, brownies!
Dreams scarfed them all down, then started on the cookies. She found a milk river(?) and dipped the cookies in it._


----------



## zuea

Rose poked Dreams, A lot of times.


----------



## Mewtwo

_ A cookie poked Dreams. Dreams ate the poking cookie. The arm of the cookie stayed. She could not eat it. She finally woke up._
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dreams snapped awake. SHe began to poke Rose. "Whatcha do that for? I liked my dream!" She then giggled, because add an S and it was her name.


----------



## zuea

"We need to get going, all right Dreams?" Rose asked


----------



## zuea

(as no one has posted for a wile i will post now)
Rose got every one up and moveing west, very slow thought,and a few other wild pokemon were eyeing the slow moveing group.


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon flitted after, glaring at one of the Rattata. It immediately shied away, and then she proceeded closer to Houdja.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja looked up and at Watermelon. "What do you want?" he asked, without a rude tone. He wasn't one of those glum people.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams turned into a Butterfree and began flying around. "WWWWHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!" she yelled.


----------



## zuea

Rose looked at the Rattata that ran away and Dreams that flew in the sky."hmmm....."
Rose humed


----------



## JolteonShock

Candy watched from a bush, as the pokemon enjoyed themselves.  She saw the Mew under Beautifly form fly around, and the Wynaut tell the Masquerain off.
"They're all shinies...Like me!"

((Anyway, I gave my form to zuea by PM, (and she accepted) but here's the form.))

Name: Candy
Pokemon: Mareep
Gender: Female
About this Pokemon: Cheerful and sweet, Candy can be a little obnoxious at times. She likes to play and loves to cuddle.
Other: Candy also likes being called Cotton Candy, because that's what her wool looks like.


----------



## zuea

Rose said "let get going fasted! the pokemon don't seem to like us."


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon quickly flitted through the air, flying a bit higher. The Masquerain haited all the noise, and she would prefer not to get involved in any problems. She was careful to try to stay camouflaged with the trees, but ran into a few brown Pidgey and dove lower, almost hitting Rose in the head. Darting out of the way, she called, "Sorry!" And continued her erratic flight.


----------



## JolteonShock

"No, wait!"  Candy yelled after them, but immediately clapped her paws over her mouth.  She hadn't intended to say that out loud!
The Mareep began to try to catch up with the group.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja had been attempting to follow Watermelon from the ground. He slapped his tail loudly on the ground.


----------



## zuea

"huh?" Rose said " Did you hear someone?" she asked Houdja who was hiting his tail on the ground.


----------



## Mad MOAI

"No," the Wynaut replied. "I'm just irritated by all these hostile Pokemon."


----------



## zuea

"O" Rose said still not sure about the noise, but whatever.


----------



## JolteonShock

Candy desperately tried to catch up, her little legs pounding the ground.  But as soon as she got close, her nerves failed her and she dove in a bush.
The Mareep stayed there for a while, summing up her courage, before stepping out and saying:  "Uhh..hi?"


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon continued flying for a moment until the others talked behind her. Turning around and ignoring the scent of a Cheri tree, she asked, tilting her "eye-wings," "What's up?" Curiously, she floated down to Rose and Houdja, noticing the Mareep pad up behind them. Turning to the sheep, she flitted about, since she couldn't wave. "Oh, I'm Watermelon. How about you? We don't mean to scare you. We're just looking for a place to stay."

Carefully, the Masquerain spun around again, her green wings flapping furiously for a moment. "There's someone near by, I know it... and I think it's going to rain. At least nearby."


----------



## JolteonShock

"I'm Candy."  Candy told Watermelon, quickly gaining nerve by the Masquerain's friendliness.  "Oh, and I don't live here."  _I don't live anywhere..._Candy added in her thoughts.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams heard a new voice talk. She turned and saw a purple Mareep. "Hey, you look like cotton candy!" Dreams said as she flew up to the shiny Mareep.
((OMG now be stunned by the awesomeness of a shiny Mew =D))


----------



## JolteonShock

"Thank you!"  Candy said, smiling.  She was amazed by the shiny Mew, of course.  "What's your name?"


----------



## Mewtwo

"I AM DREAMS NOW FEAR MAH WRATH!" Dreams giggled after that. "I'm Dreams, how about you?"


----------



## JolteonShock

"I'm Candy.  You're all shiny Pokemon, right?  Why are you travelling here?"


----------



## Mewtwo

"I dunno. I'm just tagging along!" Dreams giggles, then turned into a Shiny Mareep, just like Candy. "TWINZ!"


----------



## JolteonShock

Candy laughed, rubbing against her 'twin'.  She was really liking this Mew!


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja happily trotted up to Candy. "Hi! My name's Houdja! Houdja Duthatt! No, that is not a question!"


----------



## Darksong

Watermelon flitted closer to Houdja and giggled, snuggling him on the side of his head. "You're such a cute one," she commented, floating back up again. She shivered slightly.

((No, it's short... DD:))


----------



## JolteonShock

"Hi Houdja!" Candy greeted the Wynaut.  She giggled when Watermelon snuggled up to him.  Then she looked at teh Umbreon.  "And who are you?"


----------



## Mewtwo

"She's Rose." Dreams replied, then turned into a Shiny Umbreon and stood next to rose. She made Rose spin around and around. "Who's the real one?" she said before she stopped, so Candy wouldn't have a clue.

((I already know. It's right))


----------



## JolteonShock

Candy didn't have a clue, of course, so she just guessed.
"Uh, left?"
Candy didn't expect to get it right or anything, but you never know!


----------



## Mewtwo

"Wrong!" Dreams yelled as she turned into shiny Mew again.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja applauded as well as a Wynaut could. "Nice, Candy! At least you didn't guess 'middle!' And hey, you tried!"


----------



## JolteonShock

"Thanks!"  Candy smiled.  Then she whispered to Houdja: "Does she do that a lot?  I mean, does she transform into different Pokemon often?"


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja nodded simply. "Usually something that flies. Other times something small. I've only seen her as a Rayquaza once before, and other times she's at most four feet tall."


----------



## JolteonShock

"A Rayquaza?!  That must have been scary.  At least she'll be small for most of time, then.  Oh well, that could be entertaining!"  Candy giggled.  This group was really fun!  The only one that hadn't talked was Rose, though.  Candy wondered what she was like.


----------



## Mewtwo

"Yes, and the only reason I was Rayquayza was to take them all to a little cave I found." Dreams turned into a Shiny Butterfree. "YAAAAAAAAAAAY" she screamed as she flew around in circles.


----------



## zuea

Rose said " Nice to meet you Candy. It seems as if your haveing fun."


----------



## JolteonShock

"Yeah."  Candy replied, "You're all so friendly!  Hey, would you mind if I stayed for a while?"


----------



## Mewtwo

It was then Dreams dove down, put Candy on her back, and began flying around with the shiny Mareep on her back.


----------



## JolteonShock

"Aaaaah!"  Cnady screamed, trying to hang on to Dreams.  She hoped Dreams would put her down soon.  Flying wasn't a Mareep's forte, unfortunately.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Houdja looked up and called to Candy.

"I think you can stay!" he shouted.


----------



## JolteonShock

"That would be great!"  Candy yelled back, still hanging desperately to Dreams.  "Can I go down now?"  Candy asked her.


----------



## zuea

"Dreams! let Candy down!" yelled Rose.


----------



## Mewtwo

"Fine." Dreams mumbeled and spun in circles, genetally going down as she went.


----------



## JolteonShock

Candy was relieved when Dreams began to descend.  She breathed a sigh of relief as the Mew approached the ground.  So long as Dreams didn't suddenly decide to fly up again.


----------



## zuea

Rose saw Dreams comeing down and turn to look at the roses, the black roses. Rose sighed.


----------



## zuea

(post people!)
Rose pick up one of the falled black roses and put it behid her ear somehow when a song came in her head _i hate stings and they hate me, there are no stings on me_
the song was slow and in a deep voice. she was happy to hear it for whenever she hear it in here head she had may good days with rest. she hoped it was to be the same this time. " let get going we have a long way to go i am sure" Rose said wiyh happness in her voice.


----------



## Mewtwo

Dreams suddenly went up a little, did a backflip with Candy held on, and landed. "Here we are!" as soon as Candy was off, she turned into a shiny Pikachu.


----------



## shiny jiggly

Jello woke up after a looong nap and saw that everyone was gone. 
"Guys? Darn it! I overslept! I guess I better go catch up to them"
So Jello looked around and she eventually saw some footprints. She followed them until she finally caught up to the rest of the group.
"Sorry I overslept, guys. It was just so comfy on that pile of leaves." 
Then she saw that there was a new member in the group. 
"Hi, what's your name? I'm Jello."


----------



## zuea

"Hello Jello this is Candy" Rose said.


----------



## JolteonShock

"Nice to meet you."  Candy said to Jello.


----------



## Mewtwo

((WHAT THE HECK CANDY IGNORED THE SUDDEN BACKFLIP BEFORE LANDING))


----------



## JolteonShock

*facepalm*((SORRY!!))
(Ignore the last post)
Candy queasily got off Dreams' back, then noticed the Jigglypuff.
"Hi I'm Candy.  Nice to meet you."


----------



## zuea

Rose looked at Candy, thinking how funny she looked after geting off of Dreams back.


----------



## zuea

(( posting ))
"allright, lets get going we don't want any humans to see us." Rose said.


----------

